# rodent farm



## hayden123113 (Sep 11, 2015)

Normally buy from rodent farm, been very happy with their product for the past two years but the website appears to be down. I need to to my big once every 6 months shop for snake food, anyone know when the website will be back up?


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 11, 2015)

Rodent Farm is currently up for sale. If the website is down, possibly it is in the middle of changing hands.


----------



## Wokka (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I don't know why www.rodentfarm.com.au WAS down. The good news is that it is up and going again now. After 10 years i still dont know how to use APS properly so I have a long way to go with www.Rodentfarm.com.au From what I understand its memory bank was full thanks to the continued interest and growth over the last couple of years, so we have implanted a new brain which will cope with the continued interest.
On the matter of Rodentfarm being up for sale, any new ownership will more than likely be phased in over years and should be invisible to our loyal supporters. I will be involved for some years but gradually phasing out of the day to day operations. As a backup there is always our email address of [email protected]
Thanks for everyone's ongoing support.
Warwick


----------



## hayden123113 (Sep 18, 2015)

Shout out to rodent farm for my last order, there was a mistake which is ok as we are all human, but Warwick went the extra mile to make sure everything was amended and that my snakes had their food. i hope the new owners down the track have the same level of customer service i experienced over the past two days, cheers.


----------

